# Christmas Already



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

I know it's a bit of a standard moan, but it bothers me that you start getting Christmas advertising two months before X-mas. It's all so commercial and feels fake and forced. Buy Buy Buy. They are already showing Christmas movies!!

A lot of people find Christmas a difficult time, and along with the pressure to consume there is a pressure to have this perfect ideal of a family X-mas not everyone can experience.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

christmas.this time around I guess I feel a lil more calm about it but not any type of joy or excitement for it at all.last Xmas was pure hell I felt like such a psycho having just came back from the state hospital.I didnt feel as if I was there what's so ever.I remember taking pics of my kids n I could only focus on my arms n hands n how they didnt feel like they were mine


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Lellaboo (Nov 7, 2016)

Holidays, while they can be extremely materialistic and forced, for most people are a symbol of hope. Children especially, magical, spirit, the atmosphere. Seeing extended family you haven't for a year, the love and fun had on the day. I do think they're important.
But it is difficult to feel all these positive things about a holiday when you can't have the ideal Christmas. A couple years back I spent Christmas as a volunteer at a local food bank, and we all made dinners for the homeless, and we all pulled crackers. 
All of these people, although they had NO ONE, not even a shelter over their heads, had this joyful spirit about them. Just this one day of the year. 
Now these are the same people our locals see every time we venture past the train station, the main centre, and every time you see them their faces are solemn. They really don't have anything to live for as our council seem inept at helping them. Yet at Christmas you see a different side to them - perhaps it's nostalgia bringing back memories of better times, warm food, warm room... I don't know. But I do believe it was the one time of year they were happy again. 
It's all perspective. Although that's a hard one to see brightly. I'm worried about Christmas myself this year as my positive emotions are rarely there, but I'm gonna try my damn hardest to feel good and celebrate. I see it as, if I can't feel happy for Christmas, there's not going to be much use trying year round. 
But I'm also a sucker for Christmas adverts...


----------

